
VLC cone (2005) - omn1
http://nanocrew.net/2005/06/23/vlc-cone/
======
partomniscient
Interestingly it also became so popular it led to further memes [1]

[1] :
[https://politicalmemestoday.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/prot...](https://politicalmemestoday.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/protestor-
helps-cop-install-vlc-media-player.jpg)

------
8bitsrule
That cone always reminds me of Season 1 of 'Newton's Apple' ... opening theme.
(It was changed for Season 2. )

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWIrDST8TcY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWIrDST8TcY)

